# Pay Dove shoot - Morgan County



## savage (Aug 22, 2016)

34.5 acres planted in corn.  Field will be plowed and corn will be mowed down this week.  Hay blinds provided on perimeter of field and planted corn for blinds in middle of field.  

Opening day blinds for 100.00 each includes BBQ lunch at 11:00 am.  Saturday and Sunday package for 150.00.  Kids under 16 hunt free with paying adult in same blind.  No alcohol.  Dogs allowed.  Lottery system to determine who hunts each blind.  Drawing to be held during lunch on opening day.

Field is located just south of Madison Ga off Hwy 83, about four miles south of interstate 20.

Trying to upload pics now...

(706)817-9869 for questions or to book your hunt.  If no answer, leave message or PM here on GON forum.


----------



## savage (Aug 25, 2016)

Used silage chopper today on field.  Did great busting up corn cobs.  Already seeing good numbers of birds.


----------



## thebuckslayer (Aug 28, 2016)

What about Sunday only?


----------



## JRCUEVAS (Aug 28, 2016)

@thebuckslayer yea they do Sundays to, I signed up for the Sunday hunt.


----------



## Birdchaser15 (Aug 29, 2016)

Called and left a voice mail. Checking for opening day and sunday hunt for 1 adult with 12 year old child.


----------



## savage (Aug 29, 2016)

Going to return calls tonight...


----------



## savage (Aug 29, 2016)

We are now booked for opening day (Sept 3).  Have spots still available for Sunday.  Not shooting field on Monday to accommodate our deer hunters.


----------



## savage (Sep 5, 2016)

So I heard that the Saturday hunt was pretty good with several limits being taken.  Haven't heard any feedback from Sunday yet....  Any feedback?


----------



## JRCUEVAS (Sep 5, 2016)

I got 10 in the morning and had to leave early. Good hunt. Dont know how the afternoon went


----------



## savage (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks for everyone who hunted with us this past weekend.  No other shoots planned for this year.  We will be back next year.


----------



## smoothie (Sep 8, 2016)

Silage chopper is the way to go


----------

